# Adding CD player to a 2018 Gen 2 Cruze /



## std1940 (Aug 26, 2018)

What are you doing to add a CD player to your 2018 Gen 2 Cruze that no longer comes with a CD option anymore?
I want to use my CDs.
Looking for what you did or any suggestions appreciated.
Thanks Tom.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Here is how my mom did it!


----------



## booyakashao (Dec 7, 2018)

Well it depends on what you want. If you're trying to relive nostalgia. you can get a double din aftermarket receiver that takes CDs, but you'll likely lose CarPlay or whatever features your stereo had before. 

If it's not nostalgia and you want to listen to music you have on CDs, consider trying to load your CDs into a smartphone or mp3 player. I'm not sure what options you have on hand, but back in the day I would use iTunes and load my CDs into my iPod or iPhone and from there you could use either CarPlay, android auto, or the aux jack provided you still own a device that has it.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

That is one reason I don't buy a Gen2 Cruze!!! I like CDs and don't have an IPhone.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

CDs are digital. Your phone is digital.... You gain nothing except many CDs are poor remasters from the loudness wars.

Get vinyl if you want nostalgia trip or are some wannabe hipster.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Patman said:


> That is one reason I don't buy a Gen2 Cruze!!! I like CDs and don't have an IPhone.


You don't even need an iphone or android. Just copy all your CD's to your computer and then load all the songs on a USB drive and stick it in the USB port. Boom done. I use the media button to play through my S9+ on the random occasion Android Auto doesn't want to open on the car.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

WillL84 said:


> You don't even need an iphone or android. Just copy all your CD's to your computer and then load all the songs on a USB drive and stick it in the USB port. Boom done. I use the media button to play through my S9+ on the random occasion Android Auto doesn't want to open on the car.


I bought a new head unit for my boat. Was surprised to find it only plays compressed music, but no raw, uncompressed files. Having to decompress that data takes more CPU thru put and extra embedded software. No big deal to me - I just had to save the files that way on the memory stick.

But playing uncompressed files should have been a no-brainer for the head unit. SMH.

Doug

.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Copy your CDs on to a memory drive of some sort or phone

This is, afterall, the 21st century.

Sony once had a dream of dvd no longer being available. Movies would be on memory sticks. 20 years later. The internet took over instead. Although redbox still exists. Whoever still owns a dvd player.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

Buy a portable CD player, and use the AUX in 3.5mm jack.

Do not remove that factory head unit, you are going to end up with some really strange CAN bus errors, lose your door chimes, probably break OnStar, and lose the center cluster display. Not to mention you'd have no way to set the lighting and chime options anymore for the entire car.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

PolarisX said:


> Buy a portable CD player, and use the AUX in 3.5mm jack.


I think this is excellent advice. It's a slam dunk, no-brainer, and completelyl avoids the hassle of trying to debug a bluetooth connection issue (only to conclude it's not resolvable). 

Doug

.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

If you were really serious you could even mount it with some velcro, and use a DC power adapter for that model.

I'll let him decide if he wants the CD sun visor holder though.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

PolarisX said:


> Buy a portable CD player, and use the AUX in 3.5mm jack.


BTW, should the OP consider going the other way, I saw these Bluetooth CD players at Walmart a few weeks ago. The price looks very good.

They require 6 C-cells (9V dc). I would rig up a supply to cut (and filter) the car's 12V down to 9V. Replacing batteries would get old real fast - they won't like the heat inside the car.

Of course, that means a wire is still needed to power it despite the audio link being wireless 

Doug

.


----------

